# Gracie's (very short) first haircut



## JMGracie

We took Gracie (7 months old) to the groomer for the first time today.

They had to cut it shorter than I'd probably like for her, but I can take the blame for that. Unfortunately, although I won a few battles against mats, I lost the war. There were just too many of them on her legs to work through. I'm actually ok with it being that short, though, because I know she's been getting very hot here lately, and the weather is only going to get warmer. Also, she's going to the Vet later this week to get spayed, so I wanted her to do the work of shaving her underside ahead of time.

Just another side note, I've mentioned this before but I'll say it again before anyone asks. Gracie was born with a naturally docked tail, so it's only about an inch long. The hair still grows longer on it, so she gets a little "poof", though.

Here's the before picture from a few weeks ago:









And here are the afters:


----------



## irnfit

Gracie is a cutie long or short and I love her tail! Shelby has a tightly curled tail and most of the time it looks like she doesn't have one. I know your pain about the mats. This was Kodi at about the same age after his blowing coat.


----------



## Kathie

Gracie looks cute long or short and she will be so much more comfortable this summer and no fighting the mats! That black hair on her head looks like a fluffy little hat - so cute!


----------



## Missy

Gracie is gorgeous. The first cut is the hardest to see though. I remember each of my boys first haircuts.


----------



## misstray

She looks so soft! She's cute with long or short hair. Bit of a shocker when you first see it though, I bet.


----------



## JMGracie

Yeah, actually the most surprising part to me was how long her legs are. With that long coat, I feel like she has little stumps for legs sometimes. And yeah, she is very soft right now.

The only thing I don't really like is how straight and angular the hair on her face is, but I guess that's par for the course.


----------



## TilliesMom

awwwww, she is adorable!
The groomer did a nice job on her!
We had Tillie shaved down in March, it was a hard desicion, but yes, I was losing the battle of Blowing Coat also. One can only spend SO much time grooming!! LOL

Here are a few of Tillie the day she was shaved down!
2 months later she is getting nicely fluffy and IF I were to shave her down again I would probably be doing it soon... but I'm NOT!


----------



## irnfit

Just keep telling yourself that it will grow back. At least she'll be nice and cool for the summer. Mine are getting buzzed this weekend.


----------



## FancyNancy

I think she looks adorable! I know this is probably akin to saying you hate ice cream, but I think they all look so much cuter in puppy cuts. I don't know why anyone ever lets their coats get long if they aren't being shown! As I said, I know this is a VERY minority view but really they look so darn cute when they are short....


----------



## hutsonshouse

she looks so much younger with the short hair! I love her color. I have to say though that I am very partial to the longer hair. Guess that is why I have two havs, one with short hair and one with long hair


----------



## heatherk

Aw she is adorable either way! I just LOVE Cey's growing hair, but he is only 5 months and hasn't start to blow his coat yet, so we'll see how I feel about this issue in a couple of months or so haha.


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, ya I loved Tillie's long coat too and am looking forward to growing it out, BUT there comes a point when 3 HOURS a day of grooming is just crazy!! LOL I thought I'd be able to hack it, but alas we ended up with a puppy cut. Blowing coat is NOT for sissies.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

LOVE the short 'do!! I was all for the longer hair the first few years I had my doggies......then I did the shorter cuts and I just cant go back!! It gets SO hot here in the summer, I know they are much happier shorter. Plus they look so cute, and baths are a snap! With my bum shoulder it's the only thing that keeps me sane!


----------



## whimsy

Gracie is just as cute as can be with her new _do_!! I love it!


----------



## Annie Clark

She is adorable both ways! And what a cute little tail.

I like both Hav styles. Miss Nala is happiest with a short cut because I think she feels very "done". (This is a dog whol loves hotels, elevators, airplanes and automatic opening doors)


----------



## Grimnel

Now i know how you feel, normally i've kept up with all 3 of ours, but having to work away for the past couple of weeks meant leaving the grooming to DH, who seems to think a quick brush over the top looks grand - until i got home and showed him the matts underneath. So on monday i took them to the groomers, pixie and jasper had to be shaved right down, i could've cried, i loved their long hair. Marley got away with a longer teddy bear cut but they've angled it quite harshly on the sides and i prefer a softer look. While they are short i am coaching hubby in how to groom properly, so we will see how it goes, at least they will be cool for summer.


----------



## JMGracie

The groomer told me to focus on the legs, more than the torso. I guess it's easier to work through knots/mats on the torso (which is probably the same reason that's mostly where I worked at them), and if the legs are alright they won't have to cut her as short.

I don't mind the short hair that much, although she looks like a totally different dog. If I had my choice, I would go with a little longer and messier like the black/white puppy in the banner at the top of the page. I know it'll grow out in a few weeks, too.


----------



## Suzi

JMGracie said:


> The groomer told me to focus on the legs, more than the torso. I guess it's easier to work through knots/mats on the torso (which is probably the same reason that's mostly where I worked at them), and if the legs are alright they won't have to cut her as short.
> 
> I don't mind the short hair that much, although she looks like a totally different dog. If I had my choice, I would go with a little longer and messier like the black/white puppy in the banner at the top of the page. I know it'll grow out in a few weeks, too.


 I think she looks cute! I know what you mean about the mats on the legs I thought it was Zoeys skin OMG It like happened over night it took me a long time to gently comb it out only to return the next day. Ive learned that its fuz from under causing the mats so I'm making sure I comb in lairs and get to the skin. I have stated in another trend I should save it and spin some yarn for a little hat


----------



## TilliesMom

LOL, oh yes, the legs... and between the legs... fun, fun, FUN!
Tillie is growing out nicely and is starting to get tiny matts again... it was nice (to have her short) while it lasted!


----------



## morriscsps

Do you think they get mats and snarls on their legs because the morning dew on the grass? 

Jack's legs gets completely soaked every morning. I never get to groom him until much later after he dried. Mornings with kids, dogs, cats, and hubby are crazy enough without adding trying to groom the dog.


----------



## krandall

morriscsps said:


> Do you think they get mats and snarls on their legs because the morning dew on the grass?
> 
> Jack's legs gets completely soaked every morning. I never get to groom him until much later after he dried. Mornings with kids, dogs, cats, and hubby are crazy enough without adding trying to groom the dog.


I think it's a combination of a lot of things... getting wet, moving around a lot, and lying down that ALL contribute to mats. Anything that rubs can cause a mat. When Kodi was blowing coat he would have a huge mat (or more) from his (very soft) car harness, even after a relatively short ride.


----------



## waybrook

Love the short hair - your groomer did a great job!

Panda just got her "summer" cut also. It's been in the high 90's here for the last couple of weeks and she was absolutely miserable. She really dislikes hot weather and even with her buzz cut will come in and hog an a/c vent to cool off!


----------



## Kathie

She looks so cute! I know what you mean about the heat - Abby is crazy and lays in the sun but poor little McGee just flops down in the shade and won't move. We have to beg him to go potty!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

All the 'kids' look so cute in their puppy cuts! I think it makes them look young and, well, like puppies! I don't recall Augie getting mats much on his legs - it was his feet that got so matted. And his chest area, jowls, and around the ears and under his arms. We will see how the new puppy does. I don't really look forward to blowing coat stage again. No siree, I don't. 

Wow, 90's in the south, huh? Ick! I think it has gotten in the low 70s once or twice here. And it is absolutely pouring rain as I write this with small hail mixed in. But if we don't have tornadoes or flooding, I will not complain! But boy, the mighty Columbia looks quite high. 

Augie doesn't like the heat at all either. When it got hot last summer, we got the hose out for him and put the nozzle on it and let it spray really softly. He loved that and was noticeably more comfortable. A bit messy with a long coat, but shouldn't be too bad for the shorter-coated Havs.


----------



## morriscsps

I think I am going to try to go a little shorter the next time I trim Jack. I am getting braver. 2 trims without disaster so far. My goal is: I trim him 3 times and then take him to the groomer's for the 4th. 

Faces are hard to do. Jack had an uneven unibrow for a couple of weeks.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

What did you ask for with the haircut?


----------



## Momo means Peach

I decided that Havs are just cute, period, despite their hair length. Biased much am I? :biggrin1:

Anyway, I cut Momo's hair when it gets to around 1 inches or so and starts to mat. I love that the groomer puts bows in her hair. They don't last long, but, definitely are very charming.


----------



## Kathie

What a cutie! It's amazing how long their legs look when their hair is cut short!


----------



## wynne

last time I had Maya groomed I said leave the ears and mustache, wouldn't you know it that was the only thing they cut. That was six weeks ago. Still waiting for the ears to grow. Right now they look like little ok I'm going to say it yorkie ears ound:


----------



## Momo means Peach

And how tiny their body is under all that hair!


----------

